# Interesting Quote on Search Engine Optimization



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I was reading this VERY old wired/webmonkey article on marketing your site via search engines:

http://www.webmonkey.com/templates/print_template.htmlt?meta=/webmonkey/01/23/index1a_meta.html

There are some nice tips in the article, although some of the information is pretty dated (using submit-it to submit your site isn't necessary or even a good option anymore ), *I think the most interesting thing about the article was a line from the last paragraph*:



Paul Boutin said:


> Search engine optimization can do a lot for your traffic, just like a good retail location. But it's a game of rapidly diminishing returns. That's why the people who do it professionally are consultants who keep moving from client to client.
> 
> 
> The best strategy is to design your site to be crawled and ranked well from the start, rather than tacking on keyword-laden gateway pages and shadow domains after the fact. And if you're looking to become a world-class business, quit nit-picking your search engine ranking and look at successful Web merchants, like my hometown favorite, L.L. Bean: *Their success comes from being what people are searching for in the first place.*


That last line is *crucial*. 



Be the trends, create the buzz OUTSIDE of the search engine world (offline ads, tv, magazines, local word of mouth, have unique products or unique/innovative way of doing business so you get press mentions), so people go online and search for YOU and the products/services you offer.

Still do the basics: "design your site to be crawled and ranked well from the start", but work on making yourself stand out as well!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

come-on Rodney, I could of told you that.  LOL

..just kiddin'

thanks for the post/info.


----------



## WhyNot (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, that's an issue I spent a lot of time on and still haven't gotten to the final solution. I would like our products to reflect what people really want and have that as the end-game and let the search engine issue take care of itself. For instance, I would like to envision creating a line that would sell just as easily if I went shop to shop or opened a shop. With that said, I am still trolling the site as a new member to find out any and all marketing ideas.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> With that said, I am still trolling the site as a new member to find out any and all marketing ideas.


Hopefully that's trolling (i.e. trawling) and not trolling 

(the word has extremely different connotations on a message board or newsgroup)


----------



## WhyNot (Aug 26, 2006)

:tipthank:


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

*Their success comes from being what people are searching for in the first place.*


That is a great line ... especially after reading some of the interent marketing forums.


----------

